# 3 Year Old's First Train



## leemell (Feb 6, 2013)

This (http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/3-olds-birthday-dreams-come-true-first-train-221036712--abc-news-parenting.html) is a link to a video of a 3 year old. It is very interesting to see it through here eyes.

BTW, I can't seem to find out how to put a link anchor in place hence the full url.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like Nashville's Music City Star.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 6, 2013)

leemell said:


> This (http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/3-olds-birthday-dreams-come-true-first-train-221036712--abc-news-parenting.html) is a link to a video of a 3 year old. It is very interesting to see it through here eyes.
> BTW, I can't seem to find out how to put a link anchor in place hence the full url.



CUTE!!!

Thanks.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 6, 2013)

To put a link in: when you click in the edit/reply window to enter text, you'll see a row of formatting icons above the window. The "enter link: icon is a chain link with a tiny lock hanging from it,in the middle of the row just to the right of the bullets and numbering icons. When you select text, and click the link icon, you will get a popup inviting you to enter the URL to link to the selected text.


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeez...Good Morning American got that family out of bed and into a studio just so they could spend, what, 25 seconds talking about this video?

Oh well, guess it's a great memory for them.

But yeah, cool video of the girl. Way to stay behind the yellow line, sweetie!


----------



## George Harris (Feb 10, 2013)

chrsjrcj said:


> Looks like Nashville's Music City Star.


It is.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread Leemell.

I don't think AU's forum can handle most inline web videos due to lack of HTML formatting, but if you can find the video on youtube it should work with the built-in embedding functionality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvpCmKUo1Aw




I saw this clip by chance when my PS3 somehow forgot my login after one of their ubiquitous mandatory updates and displayed whatever random things youtube.com shows to people who aren't logged in. This was me when I was a little kid and brings back fond memories of being curious and amazed at something that most adults couldn't care less about. Fascination with trains was not exactly a common interest among boys, but it wasn't exactly uncommon either. However, I never met a female who was excited by trains until well into adulthood. Even to this day it's pretty rare in my experience. Some day this girl will be a real keeper for another budding rail fan who is just now beginning to discover his own interest in trains.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 10, 2013)

Great post! Too bad our politicians can't get this excited about trains! :lol:


----------

